# شريط بارك بلادي



## ely_g (25 أغسطس 2006)

وده شريط بارك بلادي

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2121530/af444d22/_sharing.html
من مكتبة العضوة cobcob

*أنا فى انتظارك

احفظ بلادنا يا رب

ارحمنا

الهنا عظيم

بارك بلادى

تعالى يا رب

جاى قريب

عصر النهضة

قومى يا مصر

لسه ليك

يا الـله أبانا

يا عيون الرب

يتعرف الهنا​*اتمني انه يعجبكم


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*انا بحب ترنيمه يا عيون الرب السهرانه جدا*

*ميرسى جدا*


----------



## merry1956 (13 يناير 2007)

thankssssssss toooooooooooooooo much


----------



## المسيح هو الله (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## geogeo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

شكرا كتير بس ما في رابط شغال


----------



## cobcob (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

*شريط بارك بلادى :

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2121530/af444d22/_sharing.html​*


----------



## basboosa (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

_ميرسى ليكو كتير
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا_​


----------



## revaldo (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## iloveusomuch (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

*:Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## ميزوا (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

ممكن اعرف مين المرنمة اللى بتقول الترنيمة بتاع بارك بلادى


----------



## aror (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه كتير
المرنمة اللي بترنم هي منال سمير ​


----------



## kathren (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

*thanks alot*


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط بارك بلادي*

مرسى  اوى  اوى  اوى اوى اوى


----------



## zorozoro (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة من عند الرب يسوع 
 هذا المنتدي أجمد وأحلي منتدي سجلت فيه وأنا عاشق هذا المنتدي واللي محدش يعرفه أني أنا لدي 16 سنة ونفسي روح الرب أللي في مصر تتقوي  يجب علينا أن نكون كرجل واحد ( لماذا  ياأخوتي في المسيح) تكون الكنائس بينها عدوة  الأنجيلية ضد الأرثوزكثية والكثوليكية ضد الأنجلية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
             دعونا نفكر في الأمر ملياً ( ونضع أسئلة يجب أن تجاوب عليها في قلبك)؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
1- هل الرب يسوع له كل المجد كان أورثوزكثي أوحتي أنجيلي أوكثوليكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
2-هل  الرب يسوع له كل المجد أوصي بأن يكون المسيحي أورثوزكثي أو لأنجيلي أو كثوليكي؟؟؟؟
                                                ليس لدي أسئلة كثيرة 

                                               ( لكن كن مسيحي حقيقي)  

                                                            zorozoro          
                                                               شكراً


----------



## BeBo0o0o (14 مارس 2009)

*انا جيت برضو.بشريط( بارك بلادى )..لــ منـــوعات.هتندم لو مسمعتوش.CdQ 128 Kbps*

انـــــــــــــا جيــــــــت برضــــــــــــــــــــو
  بشريط(بــــارك بـــــــــــــلادى)
  لــ منـــوعـــــــــــات







  *****





 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 57MB
  *****






 Track_1
  شعبك وكنيستك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mtkdd2x3wid





 Track_2
  مهما كان الحال
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g1jumzzjimi





 Track_3
  احفظ بلادنا يا رب
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dnanxidd4dx





 Track_4
  يا عيون الرب
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oy00mnyztzn





 Track_5
  لسه فيه في قلبك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmzjwtnwzka





 Track_6
  يا الله ابانا
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yujkyuytvqm





 Track_7
  قومي يا مصر واستنيري
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?unu0mz4j1kg





 Track_8
  تعال يا رب لبلادنا
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jzxgujzrtd3





 Track_9
  جاي قريب لبلدنا
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jyteh5myg4q





 Track_10
  قراءه
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gyxzonoxzjn





 Track_11
  عصر النهضة
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zzwyjzygjyy





 Track_12
  الهنا عظيم
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cymrwy54qtw

 Track_13
  قراءه 
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tidzzmgezoc

 Track_14
  شعب مصر
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l5ijnzzltzz

 Track_15
  انا في انتظارك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?35mzgm5z2mx



  * لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 56 ميجا *

 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?utnmtztggmz

 +++
  اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++



 ياجماعه الشريط ملوش حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع تنالوا منو البركه
  +++امـــــــــــــين+++
   ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو
  ده لـــــــــــــو مش يضيقـــــو طبـــــعا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: انا جيت برضو.بشريط(بــــارك بلادى)..لــ منـــوعات.هتندم لو مسمعتوش.CdQ 128 Kbps*



جميل 

شكرااااا  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## cobcob (15 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع مكرر
لذلك تم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

ميررسى على تعب محبتكم يا اخوتى 


 ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
​


----------



## Ferrari (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسي على الترانيم الجميلة

​


----------



## ماجى مينا (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اوى على شريط بارك بلادى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## fibi samir (7 فبراير 2011)

أشكرك من أجل هذه الترنيم الرائعه بصراحه جايه في وقتها


----------



## mazenlabeeb (7 فبراير 2011)

آمين يا رب بارك بلادي


----------



## tena.barbie (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bilseka (10 فبراير 2011)

الشريط ده كله جميل شكرا على تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## mar gerges (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ربنا يعوض محبتكم


----------



## elamer1000 (13 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------

